# الكنيسة المسيحية القبطية الأرثوذكسية



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*الكنيسة المسيحية القبطية الأرثوذكسية*






باسم الاله الواحد. امين
الكنيسة المسيحية القبطية الأرثوذكسية
في مـصــر

      إن كلمة "قبطي" مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية "أجيبتوس"، والتي إشتُقَّت بدورها من كلمة "هيكابتاه"، وهي أحد أسماء ممفيس، أول عاصمة لمصر القديمة. وحالياً، فكلمة "قبطي" تصف مسيحيو مصر، وكذلك آخر مرحلة للكتابة في مصر القديمة. وهي كذلك تصف الفن المُمَيَّز والعمارة التي نبعت من الإيمان الجديد.

      إن الكنيسة القبطية مبنية على تعاليم القديس مارمرقس، الذي بشَّر بالمسيحية في مصر، خلال فترة حكم الحاكم الروماني "نيرون" في القرن الأول، بعد حوالي عشرون عاماً من صعود السيد المسيح. ومارمرقس هو أحد الإنجيليين وكتب أول إنجيل. وإنتشرت المسيحية في كل أنحاء مصر خلال نصف قرن من وصول مارمرقس إلى الإسكندرية (كما هو واضح من نصوص العهد الجديد التي إكتُشِفَت في البهنسا، بمصر الوسطى، وتؤرَّخ بحوالي 200م.، وجزء بسيط من إنجيل القديس يوحنا، مكتوب بالغة القبطية؛ الذي وُجِدَ في صعيد مصر ويُؤرََّخ في النصف الأول من القرن الثاني). إن الكنيسة القبطية –وهي عمرها الآن أكثر من تسعة عشر قرناً من الزمان- كانت موضوع العديد من النبوءات في العهد القديم. ويقول إشعياء النبي في إصحاح 19، الآية 19: "وفي ذلك اليوم، يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر، وعمود للرب عند تخمها."

      وبالرغم من الإتحاد والإندماج الكامل للأقباط في النسيح المصري، فقد إستمروا ككيان ديني قوي، وكوَّنوا شخصية مسيحية واضحة في العالم. والكنيسة القبطية تعتبر نفسها مُدافِعاً قوياً للإيمان المسيحي. وإن قانون مجمع نيقية –الذي تقرِّهُ كنائس العالم أجمع، كتبه أحد أبناء الكنيسة القبطية العظماء: وهو البابا أثناسيوس، بابا الإسكندرية، الذي إستمر على كرسيه لمدة 46 عاماً (من عام 327 حتــى عام 373). وإن مكانة مصر محفوطة جيداً في هذا الأمر، فهي التي هربت إليها العائلة المُقدّسة هرباً من وجه هيرودس: "فقام وأخذ الصبي وأمه، وإنصرف إلى مصر. وكان هناك إلى وفاة هيرودس، لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل: "من مصر دعوت إبني". (مت13:2-15)

      إن مُساهمة الكنيسة القبطية في المسيحية لهي عديدة. فقد لعب دوراً هاماً في اللاهوت المسيحي... وخاصة لتحميها من الهرطقات الغنوسية. وقد حَمَت الكنيسة القبطية آلاف النصوص، والدراسات اللاهوتية والإنجيلية، وهي مصادر هامة لعلم الآثار. وقد تمت ترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة القبطية في القرن الثاني. وإعتاد مئات الكتبة بنسخ نسخ من الكتاب المقدس وكتب طقسية ولاهوتية. والآن، تضم مكتبات ومتاحف وجامِعات في العالم أجمع مئات الآلاف من المخطوطات القبطية.

      وتعتبر مدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحية هي أول مدرسة من نوعها في العالم، فبعد نشأتها حوالي عام 190م، على يد العَلاَّمة المسيحي "بانتينوس"، أصبحت مدرسة الإسكندرية أهم معهد للتعليم الديني في المسيحية. وكثير من الأساقفة البارِزين من عِدَّة أنحاء في العالم تم تعليمهم في تلك المدرسة، مثل "أثيناغورَس"، و"كليمنت"، و"ديديموس"، والعلامة العظيم "أوريجانوس"، الذي يُعتبر أب عِلم اللاهوت، والذي كان نَشِطاً كذلك في تفسير الكتاب المقدس والدراسات الإنجيلية المُقارنة. وقد كتب أكثر من 6000 تفسيراً للكتاب المقدس، بالإضافة إلى كتاب "هيكسابلا" الشهير. وقد زار العديد من العلماء المسيحيين مدرسة الإسكندرية، مثل القديس "جيروم" ليتبادل الأفكار ويتصل مباشرة بالدارِسين. إن هدف مدرسة الإسكندرية لم يكن محصوراً على الأمور اللاهوتية، لأن علوم أخرى مثل العلوم والرياضيات وعلوم الإجتماع كانت تُدَرَّس هناك. وقد بدأت طريقة "السؤال والجواب" في التفسير بدأت هناك. ومن الجدير بالذِّكر، أنه كانت هناك طرق للحفر على الخشب ليستخدمها الدارسون الأكفاء ليقرأوا ويكتبوا بها، قبل برايل بـ15 قرناً من الزمان! وقد تم إحياء المدرسة اللاهوتية لمدرسة الإسكندرية المسيحية عام 1893م. واليوم لديها مبانٍ جامعية في الإسكندرية، والقاهرة، ونيوجيرسي، ولوس أنجلوس، حيث يدرس بها المُرَشَّحون لنوال سِرّ الكهنوت، والرجال والسيدات المؤهلون العديد من العلوم المسيحية كاللاهوت والتاريخ واللغة القبطية والفن القبطي.. بالإضافة إلى الترنيم والأيقنة (صنع الأيقونات) والموسيقى وصنع الأنسجة.

     وقد نشأت الرهبنة في مصر وكانت ذات تأثير هام في تكوين شخصية الكنيسة القبطية في الإتضاع والطاعة، والشكر كله لتعاليم وكِتابات آباء برية مِصر العِظام (في بستان الرهبان، وغيره). وقد بدأت الرهبنة في أواخر القرن الثالث وإزدهرت في القرن الرابع. ومن الجدير بالذِّكر أن الأنبا أنطونيوس وهو أول راهب مسيحي في العالم، كان قبطياً من صعيد مصر. والأنبا باخوميوس الذي أسَّس نظام الشركة والرهبنة، كان قبطياً كذلك. والأنبا بولا، أوَّل السوَّاح كان قبطياً. وهناك العديد من مشاهير الآباء الأقباط، نذكر منهم على سبيل المِثال لا الحصر: الأنبا مكاريوس، والأنبا موسى الأسود، ومارمينا العجايبي.. ومن آباء البرية المُعاصرين البابا كيرلس السادس وتلميذه الأنبا مينا آفا مينا (المنتقلين). وبنهاية القرن الرابع، كان هناك مئات من الأديرة، وآلاف من القلالي والكهوف مُنتشرة على كل أرض مصر. وكثير من هذه الأديرة مازالت مزدهرة، ويأتيها العديد من طالبي الرهبنة وبها مئات الآباء الرهبان حتى هذا اليوم. إن كل الأديرة المسيحية، نبعت جذورها -بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة- من ذلك المِقال المِصري. وقد زار القديس باسيليوس -وهو مُنَظِّم الحركة الرهبانية في آسيا الصغري- مصر سنة 357م. وقد إتبعت الكنائس الشرقية ذلك المِثال؛ والقديس جيروم -الذي تَرجَم الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة اللاتينية- جاء إلى مصر سنة 400م. وترك تفاصيل خبراته بمصر في رسائله. وكذلك القديس بنيديكت أسَّس أديرة في القرن السادس على مثال ما فعله القديس باخوميوس، ولكن بطريقة أكثر حِزماً. وأيضاً زار آباء البرية عدد لا نهائي من الرحَّالة السوَّاح وقَلَّدوا طريقة حياتهم الروحية وإنضباطها.. وأكثر من ذلك، فهناك دلائل على الإرساليات القبطية في شمال أوروبا. وأحد الأمثلة هو القديس موريس قائد الكتيبة الطيبية الذي ترك مصر ليخدم في روما، وإنتهى الأمر به إلى التعليم والتبشير بالمسيحية لسكان جبال سويسرا، حيث توجد بلدة صغيرة تحمل إسمه وديراً له يحوي جسده المقدس، بالإضافة لبعض كتبه ومتعلقاته. وكذلك هناك قديساً آخراً من الكتبية الطيبية وهو القديس ڤيكتور، والمعروف بين الأقباط باسم "بقطر".

     وقد لعب بطارِكة وباباوات الإسكندرية دوراً قياديّاً في اللاهوت المسيحي، تحت سلطة الإمبراطورية الرومانية الشرقية بالقسطنطينية (ضد الإمبراطورية الغربية بروما). وكان يتم دعوتهم إلى كل مكان ليتحدَّثوا عن الإيمان المسيحي. وقد رأس البابا كيرلس -بابا الإسكندرية-  المجمع المسكوني بمدينة أفسس سنة 430م. وقد قيل عن أساقِفة الإسكندرية أنهم كانوا يقضون كل وقتهم في إجتماعات ولقاءات! ولم يقف الدور الريادي عندما بدأت السياسة تتداخل في أمور الكنيسة.  بدأ هذا الأمر عندما إبتدأ الإمبراطور ماركيانوس بالتدخُّل في شئون الإيمان بالكنيسة. وقد كان رد البابا ديوسقوروس -بابا الإسكندرية، والذي تم نفيه بعد ذلك- واضِحاً: "ليس لديك أي دخل بالكنيسة!" ووضحت أكثر هذه الدوافع السياسية في خلقيدونية عام 451، عندما إتُّهِمَت الكنيسة القبطية ظُلماً بإتباع تعاليم "أوطاخي" الذي آمن بـmonophysitism . وتقول هذه الهرطقة بأن السيد المسيح له طبيعة واحدة فقط (الإلهية)، وليس طبيعتان: الإلهية والبشرية.

     ولم تؤمن الكنيسة القبطية أبداً بذلك، بالصورة التي وُصِفَت في مجمع خلقيدونية. وكانت ذلك يعني في المجمع، الإيمان بطبيعة واحدة. أما نحن الأقباط فنؤمن أن السيد المسيح كامِلاً في لاهوته، وكامِلاً في ناسوته، وهذان الطبيعتان مُتَّحِدَتان في طبيعة واحدة هي "طبيعة تَجَسُّد الكلمة"، والتي أوضحا البابا كيرلس السكندري. الأقباط إذن، يؤمنون بطبيعتان: "لاهوتية" و"ناسوتية"، وهما مُتَّحِدَتان بغير إختلاطٍ ولا إمتزاجٍ، ولا تغيير" (هذا الجزء الأخير من قانون الإيمان الذي يُتلى في نهاية صلاة القداس). وهاتان الطبيعتان "لم يَفْتَرِقا لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين".


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2005)

لقد إتُّهِمَت الكنيسة القبطية بالخطأ في مجمع خلقيدونية في القرن الخامس. ربما تم تصحيح سوء الفهم هذا، ولكنهم أرادوا إبعاد الكنيسة وأن يعزلوها، وأن يُبطلوا قانونية البطريرك المصري المُسْتَقِلَّة، الذي أصَرّ أن تكون الكنيسة منفصلة عن الدولة. وبالرغم من كل هذا، فقد ظلّت الكنيسة مخلصة وثابتة في إيمانها. وإذا كان ما حدث مجرّد مؤامرة من الكنائس الشرقية لعزل الكنيسة القبطية كعقاب لها لرفضها الخضوع السياسي، أو إذا كان ذلك بسبب أن البابا ديوسقوروس لم يذهب لدرجة الميل الثاني ليوَضِّح أكثر أن الأقباط لم غير مؤمنين بالطبيعة الواحدة، فلقد شعرت الكنيسة القبطية دائماً بتفويض لكي تُصلِح الخلاف الهام بين كل الكنائس المسيحية. وهذا الأمر واضحاً جلياً في شخص قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث، خليفة مارمرقس البطريرك الـ117؛ حيث يقول: "الإيمان هو أهم شئ بالنسبة للكنيسة القبطية، ويجب على الآخرين أن يعوا أن المصطلحات وغيرها غير هامة بالنسبة إلينا." وخلال القرن الماضي، لَعِبَت الكنيسة القبطية دوراً هاماً في الحركة المسيحية العالمية. فالكنيسة القبطية هي من أول الذين أنشأوا "مجلس الكنائس العالمي". وقد ظلّت عضواً في هذا المجلس حتى عام 1948م. والكنيسة القبطية كذلك هي عضواً في "مجلس كل كنائس أفريقيا" و"مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط". وتلعب الكنيسة القبطية دوراً هاماً في إدارة الحوار لحل الإختلافات الجوهرية بينها وبين كنائس الكاثوليك، والأرثوذكس الشرقيين، والمشيخيين، والبروتستانت.

     ربما يكون الصليب هو الفخر الحقيقي للكنيسة القبطية. ففخر الكنيسة هو الإضطهاد الذي بدأ ربما من يوم الإثنين الموافق 8 مايو 68م. (بعد عيد القيامة)، عندما إسْتُشْهِد قديسنا المُبَشِّر مارمرقس الرسول، بعد جَرّه من قدميه عن طريق الجنود الرومان وجابوا به كل شوارع الإسكندرية وزِقاقها. وقد تم إضطهاد الأقباط على يد كل حُكّام مصر تقريباً. لدرجة أن قساوسة الكنيسة القبطية كان يتم تعذيبهم ونفيهم حتى على يد أخوتهم المسيحيين، بعد إنشقاق مجمع خلقيدونية عام 451م.، وحتى فتح العرب لمصر عام 641م. ولتأكيد حبهم في الصليب، فقد إتّخذ الأقباط تقويماً، يطلق عليه تقويم الشهداء، الذي يبدأ عهده يوم السبت الموافق 29 أغسطس 284م، لإحياء ذِكرى لشهداء الإيمان في عهد الإمبراطور الروماني دقلديانوس. وما يزال هذا التقويم يستعمله المُزارعين في مصر لتتبع تغيرات الفصول الزراعية وكذلك في كتاب الفصول الذي يُستخدم في القداسات والمناسبات الكنسيّة.

     وقد إزدهرت الكنيسة القبطية وظلَّت مصر مسيحية حوالي 4 قرون بعد الفتح العربي لمصر. وكان هذا بسبب الموضع الخاص الذي تمتَّع به الأقباط، لأن محمد -نبي الإسلام- الذي كان له زوجة مصرية هي مارية القبطية (أو ماريا القبطيه) أم ولده إبراهيم، طلبت تعامل هادئ مع الأقباط، حيث قالت: "عندما تفتح مصر، كن طيباً مع الأقباط، لأنهم تحت حِماك وهم جيرانك ونسبائك." وقد تم السماح للأقباط بممارسة شعائرهم الدينية بحرية، وكانوا مستقلين بدرجة كبيرة، شريطة أن يدفعوا الجزية، لحمايتهم كـ"أهل الذِّمة". وكان على الأشخاص الذين لا يستطيعون دفع الجزية،أحد الإختيارات التالية: إما إعتناق الإسلام، أو فَقْد الحماية من المسلمين، والتي كانت تعني أحياناً الموت! إزدهرت الكنيسة وتمتّعت بفترة سالِمة، بالرغم من القوانين التي تتطلَّب دفع مبالغ إضافية، التي فُرِضَت عليهم في الفترة من 750-868م و905-935م، تحت حكم العباسيين. وتُشير الكِتابات التي بقيت حتى الآن من الفترة ما بين القرنين الثامن والحادي عشر، بعدم وجود تأثُّر حاد في نشاطات العمال والصُّناع الأقباط، كالحائكين، والعاملين في مجال الجلود، والدهّانين،  والذين يعملون في مجال الأخشاب. وظلَّت اللغة القبطية خلال تلك الفترة هي اللغة الرسمية للبلاد، ولم تظهر الكِتابات بكلتا اللغتين العربية والقبطية قبل منتصف القرن الحادي عشر. ومن أوائل الكِتابات التي كُتِبَ كلها بالعربية هو كتاب كتبه أولاد العَسّال (صانِعي العسل)، وفيه تفصيل للقوانين، والمبادئ الثقافية، والعادات والتقاليد لتلك الفترة الهامة، وكان ذلك بعد حوالي 500 عاماً من الفتح العربي لمصر. ولكن كان إستخدام وإتخاذ اللغة العربية كاللغة الرسمية في المُعاملات اليومية بطيئاً، لدرجة أن المقريزي قال في القرن الخامس عشر، بأن اللغة القبطية ما زالت تستخدم كثيراً. وما زالت اللغة القبطية هي اللغة التي تستخدمها الكنيسة القبطية في صلواتها.


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2005)

وقد بدأ تغيُّر الوجه المسيحي لمصر مع بدايات الألفية الثانية، عندما بدأ الأقباط يعانون -بالإضافة لدفعهم الجزية- من بعض المُعَوِّقات، التي كان بعضها جاداً وتداخَل مع حريتهم في العبادة! فعلى سبيل المثال، كان هناك قيود على ترميم الكنائس القديمة أو بناء كنائس جديدة، وكانت هناك قيود على الشهادة في المحاكم، وفي المعاملات اليومية، وفي التبنّي، والإرث، وقيود على النشاطات الدينية العلنية، وعلى طريق اللبس! وبهدوء، ولكن بإنتظام، تغيَّر وجه مصر الغالِب من المسيحية وأصبحت مصر غالبيتها إسلامية على نهايات القرن الثاني عشر، وعاش الأقباط كمواطنين درجة ثانية، وكانوا يتوقعون العداء من المسلمين في أي وقت، والذي تنامى مع الوقت وأصبح عنفاً! ومن الجدير بالذكر أن خير أن خير وصالح الأقباط كان مُرتَبِطاً -بطريقة أو بأخرى- بخير وصالح حُكّامهم. وخاصة، فقد عانى الأقباط كثيراً عندما كان الحكم العربي في حالاته السيئة.

     وقد بدأ حال الأقباط يتحسَّن في بدايات القرن التاسع عشر، مع حُكم محمد علي الذي إتّسَم بالإستقرار والتسامُح. فقد إنسحب النظر إلى المجتمع القبطي كقطاع منفصل، وتوقفت العلامة الرئيسية للنظر إلى الأقباط بدونية، وهي الجزية، وكان ذلك عام 1855م، وبدأ الأقباط بالخدمة العسكرية بعد ذلك بقليل.. وكانت ثورة 1919م. هي تعتبر عودة الشخصية المصرية بعد قرونٍ طوال، تقف هذه الثورة شاهِداً على وِحدة وتجانُس مصر الحديثة بعنصريها المسلم والقبطي. وهذه الوحدة هي التي تُبقي المجتمع المصري واحداً أمام تعصُّب الجماعات المُتَطَرِّفة، الذين يَضطَهِدون الأقباط ويرهبونهم.. ويقف الشهداء المُعاصِرين، أمثال الكاهن مرقس خليل على معجزة بقاء الأقباط وثباتهم..

     وبرغم الإضطهاد، لم يتم التحَكُّم في الكنيسة القبطية، ولم تسمح الكنيسة القبطية لنفسها بالدخول في الحُكم بمصر. وهذا الفصل بين الدين والدولة مبني على قول الرب يسوع نفسه: "إعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر، وما لله لله." (متى21:22). ولم تقم الكنيسة القبطية أبداً بمقاومة السُلطات أو الغُزاه، ولم تأخذ أي سُلطة، لأن كلام السيد المسيح واضح: "رُدّ سيفك إلى مكانه، لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف، بالسيف يهلكون." (متى52:26). إن بقاء الكنيسة القبطية حتى هذا اليوم وهذا العصر لهو مِثال حيّ على صِحّة وحِكمة تعاليمها.

     وإحصائيات عام 1992 تُشير إلى أن عدد الأقباط أكثر من 9 مليون من 57 مليون مواطن، وهم يُشاركون ويحضرون القداسات الإلهية يومياً في آلاف الكنائس القبطية بمختلف محافظات مصر. هذا بالإضافة لأكثر من 2ر1 مليون قبطي في أرض المهجر، موجودون بمئات الكنائس بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وكندا، وأستراليا، وبريطانيا، وفرنسا، وألمانيا، والنمسا، وهولندا، والبرازيل، والعديد من الدول الأخرى بآسيا وأفريقيا. وفي داخل مصر، يعيش الأقباط في كل المدن، ولا يُمَثِّلون الأغلبية في أي هذه المدن.. وتنتشِر ثقافة، وتاريخ، والكنوز الدينية بكل أنحاء مصر، حتى في أبعد واحة، وهي واحة الخارجة في أعماق الصحراء الغربية. وعلى الصعيد الشخصي، فقد وصل الأقباط لمستويات أكاديمية وعملية رفيعة، منهم د. بطرس بطرس غالي الأمين العام السادس للأمم المتحدة (1992-1997)، وكذلك د. مجدي يعقوب، أحد أشهر جراحي القلب في العالم.

     وتؤمن الكنيسة القبطية بسبعة أسرار، سِر المعمودية، وسر الميرون (التثبيت)، وسر التناول، وسر التوبة والإعتراف، وسر الكهنوت، وسر الزيجة، وسر مسحة المرضى. فسِر العِماد يتم بعد أسابيع قليلة من الميلاد عن طريق تغطيس كل الجسم ثلاث مرات في ماء مُصلّى عليه. أما عن سر الميرون، فيتم برشم الجسم بزيت الميرون بعد العِماد مباشرة. وبالنسبة لسر الإعتراف فيتم بصورة دورية على أب الإعتراف، وهو سر هام لممارسة سر التناول. ومن المناسب أن تعترف كل العائلة على كاهن واحد، لتجعل منه مستشاراً عائلياً. وعلى عكس كل الأسرار المقدسة، فسر الزيجة هو الوحيد الذي لا يمكن عمله خلال فترة الصوم. غير مُتاح بتعدُّد الزوجات، حتى لو كان مُعْتَرَف به بقوانين البلد. وغير مسموح بالطلاق إلا في حالة الزِِنى، يمكن عمل بُطلان زواج في حالة الزواج على ضُرّة، أو بعض الحالات القصوى الأخرى، التي يجب أن يتم مراجعتها عن طريق مجلس أساقفة خاص. ويمكن أن يتم طلب الطلاق عن طريق الزوج أو الزوجة. ولا يتم الإعتراف بالطلاق المدني. لا يوجد لدى الكنيسة القبطية أي مانع أو إعتراض على القوانين المدنية للبلاد، طالما لا تتعارَض مع أسرار الكنيسة المقدسة. ولا يوجد لدى الكنيسة -وفي الواقع فهي ترفض وضع قانون- أو موقف رسمي ضد بعض الموضوعات المثيرة للجدل (كالإجهاض مثلاً). بينما يوجد لدى الكنيسة تعاليم واضِحة بخصوص هذه الأمور (فمثلاً، الإجهاض يتعارض مع مشيئة الله)، فالكنيسة تُفَضِّل أن يتم التعامل مع مثل هذه الأمور حسب كل حالة على حدة عن طريق أب الإعتراف، لأنه لديه تفويض كامل من الله بالحكم على مثل هذه الأفعال بأنها آثِمة من عدمه.

     هناك ثلاثة طقوس أو قداسات أساسية في الكنيسة القبطية: قداس القديس باسيليوس أسقف قيصرية؛ قداس القديس غريغوريوس النيصي أسقف القسطنطينية؛ وقداس البابا كيرلس الأول، البطريرك رقم 24. إن أساس أو روح القداس الكيرلسي مُستوحى من قداس مارمرقس (باللغة اليونانية) من القرن الأول. وقد تم حِفظة وممارسة الصلاة به عن طريق الكهنة والأساقِفة إلى أن تمّت ترجمته للقبطية عن طريق البابا كيرلس الأول. واليوم، ما تزال هذه الثلاثة قداسات تُستخدم في الصلاة، مع بعض المقاطع المُضافة (مثل الشفاعات). ومن الجدير بالذكر أن القداس الباسيلي هو الأكثر إستخداماً في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.

     إن عبادة القديسين لهو أمر مرفوض تماماً من الكنيسة القبطية، ومع ذلك، فطلب شفاعاتهم (كطلب شفاعة السيِّدة العذراء مريم) هو شئ ثابت في أي صلاة قبطية. وكل كنيسة قبطية تُسمى على اسم قديس شفيع. ومن ضمن كل القديسين، فالسيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله تحتل مكانة خاصة في قلوب جميع الأقباط. وقد كان ظهورها المتوالي


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2005)

وقد كان ظهورها المتوالي اليومي في كنيسة صغيرة بحي الزيتون بالقاهرة لأكثر من شهر في إبريل 1968، كان هذا الظهور مشهوداً من آلاف المصريين، أقباطاً ومسلمون، وأكثر من ذلك، فقد تمت إذاعة بعض لقطات هذا الظهور على التليفزيون المصري القومي. يحتفل الأقباط بسبعة أعياد سيدية كُبرى، وسبعة أعياد سيدية صُغرى. فالأعياد السيدية الكبرى هي عيد البشارة وعيد الميلاد وعيد الظهور الإلهي (الغطاس) وأحد الزعف (الشعانين) والقيامة والصعود، وعيد البنديقوستي (أي عيد العنصرة وهو عيد حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين، وكلمة Pentecoste هي كلمة يونانية تعني محفل أو حفل)، وكذلك عيد الميلاد الذي يُحتفل به في 7 يناير من كل عام. الكنيسة القبطية تؤكد أكثر على مجيء السيِّد المسيح بالميلاد، وكذا بالأكثر على قيامته المقدسة. وعادة ما يكون عيد القيامة في الأحد التالي بعد أن يصبح القمر بدراً في الربيع.  أما عن الأعياج السيدية الصُغرى، فهي عيد الختان، ودخول السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل، ومجيئه إلى أرض مصر، وعيد عُرس قانا الجليل، والتجلي، وخميس العهد، وعيد تجديد توما.  والنتيجة القبطية حافِلة بأعياد أخرى واحتفلات بذكرى إستشهاد أو إنتقال القديسين المشهورين (أمثال مار مرقس، مار مينا، مار جرجس، القديس تكلا هيمانوت، الشهيدة بربارة، الملاك ميخائيل، عيد النيروز... إلخ) في التاريخ الكنسي.

     الأقباط لديهم مواسم للأصوام غير موجودة في أي طائفة مسيحية أخرى، فمن الـ365 يوماً في العام، يصوم الأقباط أكثر من 210 يوماً! وخلال الصوم، غير مسموح بتناول أي من منتجات الحيوانات (اللحوم، الدواجن، اللبن، البيض، الزبدة.. إلخ). وبالأكثر من ذلك، فغير مسموح بتناول أي طعام أو شراب من شروق الشمس وحتى غروبها! ولكن قواعد الصوم الإنقطاعي الصارمة هذه غالباً ما تُبَسَّط بصورة فردية حسب حالة كل شخص من حيث المرض أو الضعف أو السن أو غيره.. إن الصوم الكبير هو أهم الأصوام التي يهتم بها الأقباط. وهو يبدأ بأسبوع صوم كمقدمة لهذا الصوم الهام، يتبعه 40 يوماً كذكرى لصوم السيِّد المسيح الأربعين يوماً على الجبل، يتبعها أسبوع الآلام (اسمه البصخة Pasqua)، والذي يعتبر الذروة في هذا الصوم.. وهو يمثل أحداث أسبوع الآلام كلها وحتى الصَّلب في الجمعة العظيمة ونهاية بعيد القيامة المُفْرِح. ومن الأصوام الأخرى صوم مجئ السيد المسيح للعالم بالميلاد، وصوم الرسل، وصوم السيِّدة العذراء مريم، وصوم يونان.

     يرأس الكنيسة القبطية بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، وتحته الآباء الآساقفة والذين يشرفون بدورهم على الآباء الكهنة بالأبرشيات. وكل من البطريرك وكل الأساقفة يجب أن يكونوا رهباناً، وكلهم أعضاء في المجمع المقدس، والذي يجتمع بصورة دورية ليباشر أمور الإيمان وشركة المؤمنين. وعلى الرغم من أن الأب البطريرك يكون على مستوى عالٍ ويُقدَّر كثيراً من جميع الأقباط، إلا أنه لا يتمتع برفعة فوق المستوى ولا يكون معصوماً من الخطأ. واليوم يوجد أكثر من 60 أسقفاً قبطياً يباشرون عمل الأبرشيات داخل مصر وخارجها (كالسودان، وأورشليم، وغرب أفريقيا، وفرنسا، وإنجلترا، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية). إن المسئولية الرعوية الرئيسية للمجتمع القبطي في أي أبرشية يقع على عاتق الآباء الكهنة والقساوسة، ويجب عليهم الدراسة في الكلية الإكليريكية قبل رسامتهم.

     وهناك طائفتان أخريتان غير كهنوتيتان يهتمون بشئون الكنيسة. الأولى تُنتَخَب عن طريق المجلس الملي القبطي، والذي ظهر على الساحة عام 1883م. ليصبح هو الطريق ما بين الكنيسة والحكومة. الثاني هو مجلس الأوقاف القبطي، وظهر على الساحة عام 1928م. ليباشر ويُراقِب إدارة أوقاف الكنيسة القبطية من خلال القانون المصري.

     ويصلي الأقباط يومياً، في كل الكنائس القبطية، من أجل وحدة كل الكنائس المسيحية. وهم يُصلّون لمصر، ونيلها، ومحصولها، ورئيسها، وجيشها، وجمهوريتها، وفوق الكل شعبها. وهم يصلون من أجل سلام العالم، ومن أجل خير وصالح الجنس البشري كله.


----------



## Messias (4 نوفمبر 2005)

رائع جدا الموضوع يا ميرنا 

ربنا يباركك 

شكرا لتعريفك بالكنسية القبطية الأرثوذكسية


----------



## دروب (24 سبتمبر 2006)

_*معلومات قيمة عزيزتي ميرنا اول مرة اعرف امور عن الكنيسة القبطية*_
_*مع تحياتي دروب*_


----------

